# PCC from Police rather than from RPO (India)



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi All,

This is India specific question.Does the DIAC only accept PCC issued from passport office.I for some reason applied for PCC from the Commissioners office in Bangalore and was issued the certificate by the Karnatka Police. Does any body know of any case where the PCC from police was rejected by DIAC.

Thanks and Regards


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

amitambika said:


> Hi All,
> 
> This is India specific question.Does the DIAC only accept PCC issued from passport office.I for some reason applied for PCC from the Commissioners office in Bangalore and was issued the certificate by the Karnatka Police. Does any body know of any case where the PCC from police was rejected by DIAC.
> 
> Thanks and Regards


You must obtain it from the Regional Passport Office. As per the below link on the DIAC site, they have provided the list of valid PCCs for each country.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Quote from the document
"INDIA
Relevant document: ‘Police Clearance Certificate’.
Citizens
Apply in person to the Regional Passport Office."


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> You must obtain it from the Regional Passport Office. As per the below link on the DIAC site, they have provided the list of valid PCCs for each country.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> You must obtain it from the Regional Passport Office. As per the below link on the DIAC site, they have provided the list of valid PCCs for each country.
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf
> 
> ...


.

Also the process of application of PCC is very simple. You have to walk in to any of the PSK after submitting online request for PCC on passportindia site. If your passport address is same as your current address and you do not have any adverse record, it will be issued immediately. The whole process may not take more than 2 hrs.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> .
> 
> Also the process of application of PCC is very simple. You have to walk in to any of the PSK after submitting online request for PCC on passportindia site. If your passport address is same as your current address and you do not have any adverse record, it will be issued immediately. The whole process may not take more than 2 hrs.


yes but if the address is different, it can take up to a month.Also with the new online systems of Passport Seva Kendra it is impossible to get any appointment.In Bangalore I am trying for more than a week


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

amitambika said:


> yes but if the address is different, it can take up to a month.Also with the new online systems of Passport Seva Kendra it is impossible to get any appointment.In Bangalore I am trying for more than a week


Even I kept trying to take appointment for a couple of days and finally on 12-Apr I got appt for 26-Apr. However, I decided to try my luck and walked in on 13-Apr and they just gave me a walk in token, when I stated the urgency. They said, for PCC there is no actual need for an online appt. ( Not sure how true it is though). I got my PCC document and passport stamped within 1 hr and walked out.

But in your case, if the address is different, they may initiate a Police verification immediately. You can follow it up with the police commissioner office and police station in your area and speed up the things and still get the clearance within 3-4 days.


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Even I kept trying to take appointment for a couple of days and finally on 12-Apr I got appt for 26-Apr. However, I decided to try my luck and walked in on 13-Apr and they just gave me a walk in token, when I stated the urgency. They said, for PCC there is no actual need for an online appt. ( Not sure how true it is though). I got my PCC document and passport stamped within 1 hr and walked out.
> 
> But in your case, if the address is different, they may initiate a Police verification immediately. You can follow it up with the police commissioner office and police station in your area and speed up the things and still get the clearance within 3-4 days.


Ok thanks.Will try and see how it goes


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

gg3103 said:


> Even I kept trying to take appointment for a couple of days and finally on 12-Apr I got appt for 26-Apr. However, I decided to try my luck and walked in on 13-Apr and they just gave me a walk in token, when I stated the urgency. They said, for PCC there is no actual need for an online appt. ( Not sure how true it is though). I got my PCC document and passport stamped within 1 hr and walked out.
> 
> But in your case, if the address is different, they may initiate a Police verification immediately. You can follow it up with the police commissioner office and police station in your area and speed up the things and still get the clearance within 3-4 days.


Yupe, its true that you don't need an appointment at PSK for a PCC. I got mine too when I walked in to the PSK without an appointment.


----------



## SandyBR (Dec 29, 2011)

Yup, for PCC appointment is not required. I booked appointment online and came to know that appointment is not required only after i went to PSK. If i knew it earlier i would have saved 2 weeks just waiting for a slot to open.


----------



## panks_oz (Jan 11, 2012)

SandyBR said:


> Yup, for PCC appointment is not required. I booked appointment online and came to know that appointment is not required only after i went to PSK. If i knew it earlier i would have saved 2 weeks just waiting for a slot to open.



Hello everyone...did any one of u got pcc from psk delhi / gurgaon by walkin without appointment?


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

getting P.C.C is easy in kerala ? anyone tried ? i and my husband mentioned passport address and working address in chennai and now i m in U.S.A all address in application 175 -so where and all i have to get the p.c.c as they mentioned, i want to submit p.c.c from each country i visited for last 10 years ? sorry if i m wrong - somebody clear my doubt plz


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

betsy.2012 said:


> getting P.C.C is easy in kerala ? anyone tried ? i and my husband mentioned passport address and working address in chennai and now i m in U.S.A all address in application 175 -so where and all i have to get the p.c.c as they mentioned, i want to submit p.c.c from each country i visited for last 10 years ? sorry if i m wrong - somebody clear my doubt plz


DIAC requires you to provide PCC from all the countries where you have stayed for a cumulative of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. If you have visited any other country but did not stay there for a total duration of 12 months or more, you don't need a PCC from that country. As for the PCC from Kerala, based on your residence address in India (looks like Chennai), you would need to apply PCC from Chennai and not Kerala.


----------



## hahamed (Apr 7, 2011)

panks_oz said:


> Hello everyone...did any one of u got pcc from psk delhi / gurgaon by walkin without appointment?


Someone told me - he had 2-week lead time in Gurgaon RPO.

But i had it from Mini Sect - like i said (Expats case is handled by FRO Gurgaon)


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

*thanks for your reply*



gg3103 said:


> DIAC requires you to provide PCC from all the countries where you have stayed for a cumulative of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. If you have visited any other country but did not stay there for a total duration of 12 months or more, you don't need a PCC from that country. As for the PCC from Kerala, based on your residence address in India (looks like Chennai), you would need to apply PCC from Chennai and not Kerala.




Thanks for your reply - how to get p.c.c from chennai for my kerala passport ? - please explian me as i m new to this process - let me tell you the full story 

ME: passport in kerala address ( its my permanent address )
2007 to 2011 i stayed in chennai in different address 
now in u.s.a - minneapolis from 2011 june to till date on onsite for the same company

my husband : from kerala ( but different city )
from 2004 to 2012
before that he was in tamilnadu from birth to 2004

please give me a correct figure where all i shoud get P.C.C fro me and for my husband

and how can i get p.c.c from other city ( like chennai ) if my passport issued in kerala ? 

please help me out 

thanks
betsy


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

betsy.2012 said:


> Thanks for your reply - how to get p.c.c from chennai for my kerala passport ? - please explian me as i m new to this process - let me tell you the full story
> 
> ME: passport in kerala address ( its my permanent address )
> 2007 to 2011 i stayed in chennai in different address
> ...


For PCC it actually does not matter where your passport was issued from. You are required to the RPO under whose jurisdiction your current residence comes under. But in your case as you are in the US, you may have a chance of obtaining it from the Indian High Commission (claiming to be a Non-resident citizen). I referred the following document from the DIAC site to come to this conclusion.

http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf

Quote from the document: "Non-resident citizens
Apply to the nearest Indian High Commission, consulate or embassy in your country of residence. ".

In case you return back to India and then apply for PCC, then you would have to fill the online application and walk in to the nearest PSK to your current residence in India (let's say Chennai). Since your passport address is different from your current residence, you would need to provide proof of current residence. The Passport office will initiate a police verification against your current residence. On successful completion of the same, you would receive a notification to visit the PSK again (through sms). Your PCC will be issued immediately whenever you visit the PSK.


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> For PCC it actually does not matter where your passport was issued from. You are required to the RPO under whose jurisdiction your current residence comes under. But in your case as you are in the US, you may have a chance of obtaining it from the Indian High Commission (claiming to be a Non-resident citizen). I referred the following document from the DIAC site to come to this conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank for your reply - so i understood that i have to get p.c.c from u.s and also from chennai once i come back and also from my passport address which is in kerala 

then for my husband from kerala and also from tamilnadu where he stayed from birth to 2004 . 

3 p.c.c for me and 2 p.c.c for my husband 

right ? correct me if i m wrong 

thanks
betsy


----------



## amitambika (Jul 6, 2011)

betsy.2012 said:


> thank for your reply - so i understood that i have to get p.c.c from u.s and also from chennai once i come back and also from my passport address which is in kerala
> 
> then for my husband from kerala and also from tamilnadu where he stayed from birth to 2004 .
> 
> ...


No that is not correct.PCC is not issued state wise in India.It is just 1 PCC.You need one PCC for India and one for US if you have stayed in US for more than one year.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

betsy.2012 said:


> thank for your reply - so i understood that i have to get p.c.c from u.s and also from chennai once i come back and also from my passport address which is in kerala
> 
> then for my husband from kerala and also from tamilnadu where he stayed from birth to 2004 .
> 
> ...


Indian PCC for citizens is issued by the Ministry of external Affairs. So you only need 1 PCC, not matter where your passport was issued in India. If you are residing in India currently, it just needs to be obtained from RPO that your current place of residence comes under. In case you are not in India and not coming back to India anytime soon, you can apply the Indian PCC at the nearest Indian high commision in the US.


----------



## betsy.2012 (May 19, 2012)

IS IT TRUE THAT The new visa subclass 189 replaces the 175 and 885 visas ? 

I m just making everything clear step by step to apply for application .... now there is a big change ?

now i want to study from first... what a life man....


----------



## prajwalkashyap (Jan 5, 2012)

gg3103 said:


> DIAC requires you to provide PCC from all the countries where you have stayed for a cumulative of 12 months or more in the last 10 years. If you have visited any other country but did not stay there for a total duration of 12 months or more, you don't need a PCC from that country. As for the PCC from Kerala, based on your residence address in India (looks like Chennai), you would need to apply PCC from Chennai and not Kerala.


I have a question as a follow-up on the quoted answer.

I stayed in Australia for 2 years between 2006 and 2008 and I have an Australian pcc from there. That was issued in Dec 2007 ( I left Aus in Jan 2008). Will that doc be valid to use now? 

I also have a PCC issued by the Indian Embassy in Dec 2007 (got it at the same time as the Aus pcc). Will that be valid to re-use as well?

P


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

prajwalkashyap said:


> I have a question as a follow-up on the quoted answer.
> 
> I stayed in Australia for 2 years between 2006 and 2008 and I have an Australian pcc from there. That was issued in Dec 2007 ( I left Aus in Jan 2008). Will that doc be valid to use now?
> 
> ...


No. They are not valid. The PCC must be from within last 1 year. You would need to re-apply for both.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

*PCC / Verification update, @ Bangalore as in April 2013*

1. Appointment not needed at any PSK, just walk-in
2. Documents will be checked, process is counter A>B>C
3. If you have a new address than the one in your PP, actual police verification will take place

Time: Your case will reach your police stn in 5 days, verification 2-5 days, back to Passport office, PCC issued within next 7 days.


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

MechIndia said:


> *PCC / Verification update, @ Bangalore as in April 2013*
> 
> 1. Appointment not needed at any PSK, just walk-in
> 2. Documents will be checked, process is counter A>B>C
> ...


Thanks for sharing the info.

Do I need to carry the same set of documents as per the PSK website ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

achtunghoney said:


> Thanks for sharing the info.
> 
> Do I need to carry the same set of documents as per the PSK website ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, but also carry diff types of address and ID proofs. They said: we can ask for more docs in case we feel so. So why waste another day, be well equipped.

Dont forget original PP.
If address proof is Pvt Bank (1 yr) stmt, then they also ask for a letter from bank, saying acct holder from ..... and present address is .......


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

MechIndia said:


> Yes, but also carry diff types of address and ID proofs. They said: we can ask for more docs in case we feel so. So why waste another day, be well equipped.
> 
> Dont forget original PP.
> If address proof is Pvt Bank (1 yr) stmt, then they also ask for a letter from bank, saying acct holder from ..... and present address is .......


I have Voter Id card with my current address. Will that suffice ?


----------



## achtunghoney (Dec 21, 2011)

Applied for PCC today. No appointment required but have to carry the print out of filled Online Form.

Voter Id card was enough in my case.


----------



## gs9 (Apr 10, 2013)

Per Character Penal Document link for which is given in earlier post, "If you are over the age of 16 and have lived in any of the countries listed in this document for a total of one year or more in the last 10 years, you must get a police certificate from that country.".

I am Indian national, and lived a few years in US until 2008. Going by the mentioned requirements, I am supposed to get police clearance from US and India. I am wondering how to get one for US while I am in India.

Has anyone been in similar situation (may be for any other country)? Or is there some work around for this?


----------



## akshathasirish (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey just one question? Did you make the payment online or when you walked in to the PSK? I am unable to make the payment online without getting an appointment. Please help


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

akshathasirish said:


> Hey just one question? Did you make the payment online or when you walked in to the PSK? I am unable to make the payment online without getting an appointment. Please help


Me too made online payment with appointment date. Unfortunately, they did not allow me before the appointment date. My appointment tomorrow.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

Sorry for digging up an old thread but just wanted to confirm if getting PCC directly from Commissioners Office rather than PSK will work or not? 

Can someone please confirm if they've successfully got PCC from Commissioners Office accepted by DIBP?

Thanks


----------

